# Marbled Newt Tank Mates?



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there any other amphibs that would co-exist with a pair of marbled newts quite happily? My tank is quite tall and would home frogs and climbing critters quite well.

Not too sure if there are any amphibians that can be housed with newts as I havn't read anything so would appreciate some suggestions.

(Sorry if it's a stupid question. Please don't give me a b*ll*cking)

:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If you have bit of land area, plus climbable plants etc, could try some green tree frogs- but the usual rule applies- if either the frogs or the newts CAN fit in each other's mouths, they WILL. I haven't heard anything too bad about each other's secretions, but available space makes the difference- if they are crowded, even mild toxins may have a long-term effect. I have forgotten how big your tank is?


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> If you have bit of land area, plus climbable plants etc, could try some green tree frogs- but the usual rule applies- if either the frogs or the newts CAN fit in each other's mouths, they WILL. I haven't heard anything too bad about each other's secretions, but available space makes the difference- if they are crowded, even mild toxins may have a long-term effect. I have forgotten how big your tank is?


 
My tank is pretty much completly terrestrial, as I have discovered this is my newts preference. (Coconut Fibre Substrate.)

There is a large pool of water in the middle for them to swim. And their are vines aswell. But it's such a tall tank it seems a waste to leave it all to the newts, who will basicly just be using the base of the tank.
Tree frogs would be cool and they were also what I was thinking about as they would use the height of the tank well.

The tank is hexagonal, about 18" across point to point and 18"+ high.


Sooooo what would you suggest? XD.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

personally i would say gray treefrogs would be more suitable due to there tolerance for lower temperatures, altho you wont be able to do a breeding set-up

personally Im not really a fan of mixing and remember to correctly quarantine and there may still be health related issues as they come from different areas along with the other possible issues


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds to me like it might work, then.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

pacific chorus frogs or european green treefrogs i guess might be other choices but i would urge you to carefully think about and plan everything dont just rush into things


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for your help guys.

Gray tree frogs look awesome and yes I always quarentine my animals don't worry .

Still, obviously abit weary about mixing frogs with newts as I don't want to make a mistake but it was just something I would like to consider.

Thanks again guys.

Btw, do Grays have any UV requirements?


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

diamondwolf130 said:


> But it's such a tall tank it seems a waste to leave it all to the newts,
> 
> The tank is hexagonal, about 18" across point to point and 18"+ high.


Sorry if ive missed a trick here or something but 18 inches high can in no way shape or form can be described as 'such a tall tank'.

Does anybody not think that being Tree-frogs they may require a little more space to move around?


----------

